# Anybody ever eat stungray???



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Can you eat them and are they any good if so?? I guess you can't edit titles>>>


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Fillet and skin the meat off the top of the wings, it's supposed to be like scallops. However they are a dish best served to sharks on a big hook with strong line attached to a fishing pole.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

if you have dined out and ordered scallops,you have had stingray.hard to clean but tasty.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

They had an write up in the Mobile paper this week about how to fix cow nose rays. They don't sound to bad if you fix them right.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes. 

I caught one soooooo big at Ft. Morgan that the wings were hanging over the sides of my wheel barrow.

I used the top {thick] side and cut straight down until I hit the cartlidge. I then worked all the way around the body. I had two thick fillets from each wing I then laid it skin side down andskinned it out. Afterwards I cut it into small chunks, egg washed it, threw it in someseasoned flour and tossed it in some hot oil. My wife and I both thought it was fantastic.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think im going to keep one and try it, because when I go fishing for every one good fish there are generaly 5 stingrays, and dont get me started on catfish!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

On both sides of the body cavity there is a strip of WHITE meat that I found (like mentioned before) that taste like scallops......... It's not a standard cleaning process, but if you get them big enough, it's ashame to waste them. I have seen them laying all over the beach in the past with bigcuts in them from people catching them then stabbing them multiple times, PLUS that practice is REALLY dangerious because of the spike in the tail............. Let us know what you think. T


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

We use to catch them at curtain times of the year on Mobile bay, thats all it seemed you could catch. At night, fishing for reds. I have cleaned and cooked, You get hungry enough and you can get real adventurous.

Felet at the meatie sides center out. Skin it where you are geting the felets. Not after. Soak in milk 30 min take it out and cut the meat in strips or nuggets. NO salt or lemons..Fry away. Not to bad actually just to much work into cleaning for me.The texture is unique. Just drink alot of beer it all taste good eventually. lol Lemon and salt to taste.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know if they are good to eat or not but anyone that wants to try some can get all they want in the shallows around the islands off Galvez Landing. My girlfriend and I saw like 40 the other night and we weren't looking hard. Plenty of jellyfish too. Best way to get them it seemed to me would be to gig them but I bet they would eat cut bait fished on the bottom too. Many of them were small though...Mike


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Although Ray could possibility be cooked like Scallops, but don't know about tasting like them, as I've never eaten Ray myself that I KNOW of. I would try it tho.

Bay or calico scallop (these are smaller than sea scallops, and more sweet and delicate, my favorite) OR shark meat (Unscrupulous restaurants sometimes palm off shark meat as scallops to unsuspecting customers.) ORcod cheeks ORskate OR monkfish.

These fake Scallops are usually pawned off as Sea Scallops (vs Bay), which is a actual Scallop but larger then the Bay or Calico Scallop. And definitely NOT as sweet and delicate.

Scallops, Clams and Oysters are my favorite Seafood. In that order.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

After years of hearing about howstingray tasted just like scallops, I decided to try it a few years back. I wasn'timpressed, and couldn't make it taste like scallops no matter how hard I tried. Maybe it was me.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Copied from a poster on another Forum...Sounds like he knows what he is talking about.....I said sounds.

*"*Stingrays are not actually used to 'punch out' fake scallops from their wings, contrary to popular belief. Some of their processed meat may be used to make fake scallops but 'punching' through the wing is not the way it is done.

Stingrays are great eating on their own, forget scallops. They are easily prepared. Just remember that since they are part of the shark family, they are better tasting if promptly bled out when caught, but it is not quite as important to bleed a ray or skate as it is a shark.

The edible meat in a ray is in it wings. Simply cut off the wings after skinning them (easier to skin while the ray is whole in my opinion) and remove the cartilage in the middle of the wing with a sharp knife. You will have two fillets of nice white meat per wing (top and bottom).

Let me add here that some rays do not skin as easily as, say, catfish... some meat may be lost if the skin does not readily detach. In that case, just use your knife to fillet the wings just as you would a flounder instead of skinning them. As a boy in New Smyrna Beach we caught several different types of rays, some skinned easily, some did not.

Cut the meat into bite sized pieces or maybe a bit bigger, sauté quickly in lemon butter sauce, deglaze the sauté pan with a mild Chardonnay and make a sauce. Serve the ray over a bed of rice and drizzle with the sauce.

You can also make a great stew from the meat as it holds together well. Use a tomato based stew as the acid base will improve the flavor if you were lax about caring for the meat when first caught.*"*

*Sounds like a dish that you throw out the ingredients and eat the pan.:banghead
*


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sting rays good. My wife makes me stingray tacos. She uses some hot spicy sause, and sautes em in it. Great with a little cheese, gaucamole, and fresh salsa. She usually puts small peeled shrimmp in the pan too when she makes em for a nice mix in the flavor!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

mmmm stingray. my father made this paella type dish with stingray over a bed of banana leaves. man was that good. i couldnt even begin to remember how to make it.


----------



## BayStealth (May 25, 2008)

Sounds kinda weird to me. Good luck:usaflag


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

My friend and I decided to cut one up a few years ago and it turned out to be alright. It wasn't as good as scallops, but that's not saying much since I love scallops. It was almost like the thought of it kinda made it not taste as good. I was kinda thinkin " I'm not suppose to be eating this damn thing" so that might be why it didnt seem as great as I hoped. I will give it another shot when I catch one.


----------

